# land!



## Hippy640 (May 21, 2015)

Hi all, I was wondering if there are any hunting clubs or even a prepper group in NJ or eastern /central Pa that is interested in new members or even hunting groups that hunt together..


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just a thought here, you might want to change your username. Hippy..... is not going to excite too many people that are the conservative, middle America, hunting club type. Good luck.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> Just a thought here, you might want to change your username. Hippy..... is not going to excite too many people that are the conservative, middle America, hunting club type. Good luck.


Lets leave it up to admin what isn't acceptable.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Gians said:


> Lets leave it up to admin what isn't acceptable.


I took Biggs suggestion about the OPs forum name just as it was stated: a potential hunting club might be put off by someone who uses the word "hippy" in their forum name. However, the appropriate spelling for a child of the '60s is "hippie" so it's possible "hippy" might imply something other than a state of mind.

It might have been helpful had the OP told us how much experience he has with guns and hunting. If the answer is "none", then there would be some suggestions on how to get started with gun selection and practice. Few established hunting clubs want a novice - whom they've never met - in the middle of their ranks until some credibility has been established.

IMHO.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have never been to NJ, bu you couldry gun ranges & gun shops to find groups.
Good Luck!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

you might try here http://virginiapreppersnetwork.blogspot.com/
they seem to know


----------

